# California to Ban Coyote Contest and...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This is not a valid link Eric


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, I can't post the email or the "summary" from: Jennifer Fearing to the California Game and Fish commision from my cell phone, so I need a little help. If someone would goto The Califorina Game and Fish web site http://www.dfg.ca.gov/and click on Public Notices then click on Fish and Game Commision Meetings, you will see the list Commission Meetings, by year, click on 2014, it will say January 15, 2014 Wildlife Resources Committee click on "Meeting Documents" and then you will see the January 15th. 2014 meeting, under that you click on A. Summary of Recommendation from Predator Subcommittee click on Summary (pdf) That should take you to the ( Predator Policy worksheet 2.pdf) you will also see an email from Jennifer Fearing click on that to read he email. Jennifer Fearing is the California Senior State Director and works for the " Humane Society of America!" ??? Read the worksheet and you will see what they want to change ie: "bobcat should NOT be hunted or trapped in California" " Prohibit ALL contest hunts" and stop the use of Hunting Dogs... that was all I could read, it made me sick! So would someone please post the work sheet and her email for everyone to read? Thanx azpredator P.S. I heard she walks the Governor of Californias dog!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll have to copy and paste the above links.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

...lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Got It... Thanx Don!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/19038-california-to-ban-coyote-contest-and/​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The above link does not work either.

I couldn't post a link the her email, but the following is a copy of the email. I would expect nothing but this kind of thought process from a State Director of the HSUS, (Humane Society of the United States commonly confused with the Humane Society of North America). HSUS's input to all States is VERY tree hugger, liberally biased and a very radical group. I'm as confused as another writer how this type of person's input can even be considered viable. The link below is to the Jan 15, 2014 Meeting over view and emails can be read from there.

http://www.fgc.ca.gov/meetings/2014/jan/011514docs.aspx

From: Jennifer Fearing

To: Mastrup, [email protected]; Shea, [email protected]

Subject: HSUS comments on CA predator policies/statutes

Date: Friday, November 01, 2013 11:42:23 AM

2010_WDM_MS_HADIDIAN.pdf

EXISTING PREDATOR Code Regulation Policy_HSUS.docx

Hi Sonke and Adrianna,

We spent some significant time with this and hope our ideas here contribute to the discussion in a meaningful way.

While this document appears to include most CA code related to predators, there are other F&G codes and Food & Ag codes that cover predators that are missing. We didn't pull them in here, but we should talk about how to add and include in this process.

Top-level issues/principles we want to highlight:

•Need to recognize intrinsic as well as instrumental value of predators

•Control practices must be humane, justified and achieve intended benefits

•No population control under depredation unless a thorough planning process has

occurred

•Need to unify depredation and nuisance codes/policies

•Ensure consistency across all CA codes (e.g., depredation policies in Food & Ag Code)

•Eliminate use of poisons

•End to wildlife contests

•Serious reconsideration of the following: dog training/use, bobcat take, and

unlimited take

•Reflect recent legislation/regs and agency name change issues

•Comprehensive pig management reboot

•Revisit non-game versus fur-bearer classifications and implications

We recognize these are each big conversations, but we feel that this modernization effort is timely and we look forward to working hard on this throughout 2014. We are grateful for the opportunity to participate.

Best,

Jennifer Fearing

California Senior State Director

[email protected]

t (916) 992-3667

The Humane Society of the United States

5714 Folsom Blvd. #223 Sacramento, CA 95819

humanesociety.org

Join: Email List Facebook Twitter

The Humane Society of the United States is rated a 4-star charity (the highest possible) by

Charity Navigator, approved by the Better Business Bureau for all 20 standards for charity

accountability, voted by Guidestar's Philanthropedia experts as the #1 high-impact animal

protection group, and named by Worth Magazine as one of the 10 most fiscally responsible

charities.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Sure ban predator hunting then 10 years later when predators are walking the suburbs and little soccer mom sees one come crawling back. Ignorance.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They won't come back CS2, they'll raise taxes to pay for birth control.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stupidity at its finest. Boy am I glad I don't live there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

it's already started here, a suburb of Denver has had six coyote attacks (pets) in the last month or so........

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2014/01/23/number-of-coyote-attacks-on-animals-rising-in-westminster/​​
embedded video so it takes a moment to load.......


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

All I'm saying is I would have a quiet method to dispatch the coyotes if they came after my dogs!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Put a sound suppressor on a 17 Bmag...............................poof.........................dead dog.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> The above link does not work either.
> 
> I couldn't post a link the her email, but the following is a copy of the email. I would expect nothing but this kind of thought process from a State Director of the HSUS, (Humane Society of the United States commonly confused with the Humane Society of North America). HSUS's input to all States is VERY tree hugger, liberally biased and a very radical group. I'm as confused as another writer how this type of person's input can even be considered viable. The link below is to the Jan 15, 2014 Meeting over view and emails can be read from there.
> 
> ...


 Thanx 220, I didn't mean to put the humane society of America, it's the United States.... Guys please use 220's link and then click on the summary pdf, there you can read what changes they are planning on... Thanx again 220


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there anyone from California here on predator talk???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We have several. Go to the full version and you'll see their location


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

dwtrees said:


> Put a sound suppressor on a 17 Bmag...............................poof.........................dead dog.


If you're going to do that you might as well suppress a 223. I'd go for subsonic 22 or 300 BLK


----------

